# [MIL] Trained dogs offer sniff of a chance for quake survivors - Xinhua



## WDF News (May 3, 2008)

<table border=0 width= valign=top cellpadding=2 cellspacing=7><tr><td valign=top class=j><font style="font-size:85%;font-family:arial,sans-serif"><br><div style="padding-top:0.8em;"><img alt="" height="1" width="1"></div><div class=lh><a href="http://www.google.com/news/url?sa=T&ct=us/1-0&fd=R&url=http://news.xinhuanet.com/english/2008-05/19/content_8204774.htm&cid=0&ei=o-EwSO2gKp-q9gTr55DkCA&usg=AFrqEzfB7usUed3GcgKMR4xpi9F52b2-HA">Trained dogs offer sniff of a chance for quake survivors</a><br><font size=-1><font color=#6f6f6f>Xinhua, China -</font> <nobr>11 minutes ago</nobr></font><br><font size=-1>A rescue team from Chongqing was doing a last search on the school's collapsed main building, giving up hope of any survivors - when a sniffer <b>dog</b> barked. <b>...</b></font></div></font></td></tr></table>

More...


----------

